# شهادة Iwcf حد يعرف..............!



## kareemadel (7 سبتمبر 2007)

ياريت لو حد عنده معلومات عن الشهاده دي وهل ممكن اي حد ياخدها حتي لو كان طالب​


----------



## mhhalim_eng (14 سبتمبر 2007)

IWCF is a certificate 
it means
International Well Control Forum
it is very important to all the people working in the driiling field, it make them on a good eal of awareness to how to treat ith the well in different situations
How to close , how to kill the well , all these issues


----------



## kareemadel (15 سبتمبر 2007)

thank u mhhalim_eng 
but i can take this now i;m in third year


----------



## احمد1970 (19 سبتمبر 2007)

​


----------



## احمد العروشي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بمعنى انها تهتم بكل العمليات التي تحدث بالبئر أي بواسطتها يتم تناول 
كل الطرق التي يتم بواسطتها التحكم بالبئر


----------

